# Fixing break in AFX chassis at guide pin slot ?



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Anybody ever repair the slot the guide pin pushes into? It came from ebay broken this way...










Is there a better idea out there than my first thought, which was to just super glue a steel pin in place from a Tomy magnet car?

Thx for any ideas.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Rolls
If your just gonna run it, and not use it in "races", I have used "shoe-goo" to repair that kind of break on both A/FX & Marchon Chassis. For racing, ya might wanna glue in a plastic guide pin as they are alittle more forgiving than steel pins. Hope this helps.

Larry


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep. It'd be a runner, not a racer. So with shoo-goo, the goal of actually fixing the chassis and being able to change out a guide pin 2 or 3 times might be doable?

That'd be cool, bcs I was figuring my only hope would be putting a pin in and making it part of the chassis for good. That's why I was thinking steel, and a pin of course, bcs it wouldn't need to swivel/rotate like a flag would.

Thanks!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Rolls
Yea, you can "shoe-goo" in a steel pin, just be VERY careful when ya wanna take it back out. Using Shoe-Goo, to remove there is a profuct (yes, this IS its REAL name), _Goo Gone_. It takes a while to "un Goo" it, but it works good. Hope this helps keep ya on the track!

Larry


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, Larry!! I'll give it a whirl. -Rolls


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Just throwing this out for consideration.

Another way to "repair" this, for a chassis simply used for fun, might be to glue in a blank plastic AFX guide pin. By "blank" I mean a guide pin which has no pin or blade - it's just the snap-in part. Basically, you are just filling in the hole. Then you drill out a hole for your pin and insert it.

If you can get away without using glue on the pin itself, or can find some way to thread it in, you might be able to change it as many times as needed. I don't find it necessary to change pins on my cars very often (actually, quite rarely), but I only use them to run for fun.

On Tyco TCR chassis which I modified to take a pin, I glued in #18 wire nails (cut to length) as my guide pins. They work just fine.

Joe


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

new chassis !!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

brownie374 said:


> new chassis !!


That idea would be the most sensible one to me.

__________________


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep - I thought about scrapping the chassis and it's a very rational and economically sound option. But I thought it'd be fun to tinker with it a little if it doesn't take up too much time or cause too much frustration. 

Gene - Very creative. I read your cool idea last night and have been thinking about it since then. 

So I think I'll try a little shoo glue and put in a plastic pin. When (if) the pin breaks off, I'll use Gene's idea and stick a new pin up into the base and see how that goes. 

Of course, if it gives me any trouble along the way, I'll quit it and strip that chassis of its parts faster than a Ferrari parked in the bad part a city.

Thanks!

Rolls


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Glue and goobers never hold nylatron permanently. You can weld/fuse nylatron and reshape it...but it would be a serious challenge on something so small.

I'd cut my losses and replace the chassis...BUT if I HAD too, I'd use a t-jet guide pin.

Counter sink the guide pin's screw hole.

Use a counter sunk machine screw with a nut and washer/plate topside.

DUN


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

What about using JB Weld or Epoxy with a steel shank in it to support the fingers?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

All of the above idea's will work, but for me what Bill said would work best. Just because it would be permanent! JMHO


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

go to autozone and buy the plastic repair 2 part adhesive.its in a pinkish and black buble pack,it is 2 part syringe ,even smells like molten plastic,Ive used it to fill and redrill rear axle holes,stuff is Great.sets up like a hard teflon,not brittle.drill it ,whatever.give it a try.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I have had success with using TJet guide pin and glue. Cut or sand the back nub off the TJet pin and rough up the flat spot on the chassis a bit where it will sit and use a super glue gel. If you mount the TJet pin to the rear you will be amazed at how well the car will turn, not to mention, recover from a 180 degree spin out.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

This thread has info on how I repaired a TOMY Turbo/SRT chassis. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=372064&highlight=repair

The same kind of thing should work for this, but since these blank chassis are readily available for cheap I would just replace it.

Take care.

David


----------

